# Pascal et Xcode.



## adrienrn (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai tenté d'inclure le Pascal à Xcode, en vain.

Pourtant j'ai suivi les instructions de ce site :
http://www.microbizz.nl/gpc.html

J'ai installé :
- GNU Pascal 3.4.6u4 installer for Mac OS X 10.6 Intel native and PowerPC cross-compiler15.7 MB)
-  GNU Pascal Xcode integration kit for Apple's XCode IDE
- Mac OS X Pascal Interfaces
- Apples Mac OS X assembler and linker (cctools-576). (Mise à jour en fait, via les binaires *.pkg)

Cependant la compilation en console fonctionne très bien, aucuns problèmes, par exemple : 

```
gpc -o exemp exemp.pas
```

Quelqu'un utiliserait-il Pascal sur Xcode ? Je rêve peut-etre un peu là 
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

Je trouve que le choix du Pascal est un mauvais choix sur Mac, notamment si tu veux faire du développement d'applications.

Maintenant s'il s'agit de faire un travail pour une fac, pourquoi pas.

Le pascal est pas mal pour développer, sur Mac cela fait bien 10/12 ans que le pascal n'est plus le langage de prédilection.

Il y a eu pas mal d'eau qui est passé sous les ponts.


Restes plutôt en ligne de commande. Xcode n'est pas taillé pour cela et cela relève de la bidouille et risque de t'embêter sérieusement, à chaque mise à jour important d'Xcode.


À toi de voir,

Philippe.


----------



## adrienrn (26 Décembre 2009)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi et le but n'est pas le développement d'applications.

Ce n'est pas exactement pour moi. Le fait est que je suis effectivement en fac ou j'apprends des langages plus "actuel" (et d'autres plus vieux). 

Cependant, j'ai un ami en classe préparatoire où ils s'initient aux langages informatique (MAPPLE l'an dernier, PASCAL cette année) et m'a demandé un coup de main.

La compilation via le shell est suffisante, mais Xcode est bien plus confortable à utiliser.


----------



## ntx (26 Décembre 2009)

Rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser l'éditeur de Xcode et de passer sur le terminal pour lancer la compilation. Ou d'apprendre à utiliser Xcode et de lancer un script lors de la compilation au lieu de la ligne de commande générée par Xcode. RTFM.


----------

